# Mortarian 317th Guard



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Signed up for the Army Painting Challenge in order to help myself complete a full army before starting a new one. Its a bit of a joke but I've been playing years and have never had a fully painted army.

Anyway, while I was borrowing a digital camera anyway I thought I may as well post a WIP thread and show how my army finally comes together. Of course its a little late this month as most of the work is fininshed and so obviously not "in progress" but you get the drift.

First pic is a set of standard assembled cadian legs and bodies with Pig Iron kolony milita heads. (was waiting on the heavy weapon teams to arrive so not shown)








Second set are undercoated black spray followed by watered down chaos black to cover any bits the spray can missed. A drybrush of adeptus battlegrey followed by a wash of badab black and a final light drybrush of adeptus. That sorts out the fatigues. (AWOL heavy weapon teams finally arrive)
















Third is a WIP look at the armour. Done by base coating Adeptus with a wash of badab black, second coat of Adeptus and a final highlight along the edges with fortress grey (not shown in the photo, cause I forgot to do this before taking the photo and only just noticed - facepalms!).








And at last 2 finished squads...










So don't be shy let me know what you think. C&C are always welcome!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look very good from what I can see. I would love to get some close up shots of these heads if you get a chance.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, they're awesome! Love the different heads and the dirty look you've achieved. +rep


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry havent posted here in a few days. Was my birthday weekend which I spent wasted and having a great time. (Like the saying goes a weekend wasted is never a wasted weekend lol!)

Anyway a WIP shot of the second half of my first platoon. Only the four guardsmen in front have had highlights added to the armour and I still need to do the metal areas and paint the eyes of the masks before adding the mud to the boots/trousers and getting the bases done. Since I'm off tomorrow should have them finished by tomorrow night hopefully (dont you just love bank holiday weekends)










Two replacement sergeants for my first two squads. Originally my sergeants were all going to be carrying rifles, since this is no longer allowed, I've demoted my original sergeants back to private (for conduct unbecoming an officer and gentleman - carrying a rifle) and will go with the replacements as sergeants. 










@Humakt
One upclose shot of the painted head. Quality isn't really all that good this close but is that what you were looking for? Or were you looking for an example of an unpainted head?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I really like these. They look very dull and dreary (in a good way), which is what I'd expect a "real" IG to look like.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Wolfblade, I'm aiming to get them to look as authentic as possible while still being 40K

Right back to business, only got one squad completed and 3 of the 4 replacement sergeants (see below).










I should be able to get the other squad finished tomorrow. They just need final highlights and the eyes completed, the bases for the 4th squad are completed (did those today).

As of this minute I have (fully painted)
3 Autocannon heavy weapon teams
3 Sergeants
2 Grenade launcher armed Guard
21 Lasgun armed Guard

with 
1 Autocannon team
1 Sergeant
15 Lasgun armed Guard
needing final highlights, eyes and bases.

Lads, I may end up with a platoon by the end of the week! (as long as my platoon HQ arrives from GW)

Also waiting on a Chimera and a FW autocannon turret to round out the platoon. (Can't be having my officer walk anywhere)


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops gonna get in trouble for double posting and Necromancy (2 for the price of 1 kids, this week only!). Been that long since I’ve posted anything here, works been an absolute killer, only managed to get the Command Squad and Chimera finished due to the Bank Holiday.

So anyways, Command Squad Pix, starting from undercoated...








...moving on to a pic of them basecoated...








...And finally complete. I forgot to take photos in between most of the stages as I head the headphones on listening to all my music on the laptop. Got distracted, slightly, for an hour or two.:grin:








Next the Chimera, in all its spruey glory,








This is the first time I’ve actually used resin. I didn’t have that much trouble with it to be honest, after hearing everyone saying how hard it is to clean (of mould lines and the release agent) and how often you get warped/miscast parts that need fixed/filled, it was a nice surprise.

For anybody thinking of using Resin parts for the first time there’s a pretty comprehensive guide on BoLS, I read it through before I got started and would recommend anybody else to read it too. Course I cannot find the link at the mo but thats what Google is for – use the power of the Search Fu young grasshopper!

Anyway, forgot to take photos again during the painting/assembly stages so onto the finished article.
















First Platoon is now complete(ish). I’m going to be adding a squad or two of support squads (heavy bolter weapon teams for horde control and melta special weapon squads for tank hunting). 








But my next task is to get Second Platoon ready for the fight. I have some time off coming up soon so should be able to get a load of stuff done. Anyway, please feel free to leave C&C, and see you all next time...


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

This is really good!
Good luck with finishing a whole army!
Go on! You know you can do it!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

You want to paint a whole army so you pick GUARD?

Should've gone grey knights man ... only 25 models in the whole army lol

Very nice work so far.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

haha thats cheating crimson!

looks really sweet.. its realy basic maybe adding some battle damage to the tank and maybe dirt and mud on the troops would add that bit of extra something i feel like the army needs


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

No Photo updates today, been getting the 2nd platoon cleaned and assembled, I'm going to be painting the whole platoon in a single month this time so I have my work cut out for me.
2nd Platoon is going to be my 'assault' platoon, consisting of a platoon command and four infantry squads with either grenade launchers or meltaguns, I'm not sure which yet.
@Crimson Chin
What can I say i'm a sucker for punishment lol! No the actual reason is a friend has 2000pts of Valhallans done as a Stalingrad theme, so I picked Guard to do a German theme (Grey armour, Steel helms etc) and we're gonna do a whole cityfight thing.
And what do you mean 25 models? I can get 1000pts and its only 13 (GM, 2LR, 2x5 GKPA +a bit of wargear) as opposed to the 150 guardsmen I'm gonna need to match that. Probably wouldn't be that good a list but it'd be done in a weekend!
@Azwraith
The Infantry already have mud and dirt added, its just not that visible in the photos, I need a daylight bulb and a better camera to be honest, Payday tomorrow so I'll see what I can get sorted. 
The Chimera hasn't had any damage/dirt applied yet as I've never done it before and I'm still busy looking for a simple but effective way to do it. Do you have any ideas? I've an old LRBT I tried splashing mud on but it doesn't seem to look that authentic. Any help would be appreciated!
Anyways should have the platoon assembled by tonight and will get them undercoated tomorrow, so hopefully should all be basecoated Sat/Sun. I'll post pics when I can. 
As always C&C welcome.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work so far Pug! keep it up man!

Will be great to see these bad boys as a finished army 

If you want a tutorial on the mud, I can post a tutorial if you like?

M


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

That'll be great, I'm not that great at the old painting especially when it comes to weathering vehicles as I've never really done much past the 'Fresh from the Forgeworld' look. I can manage the infantry alright(ish) but the vehicles escape me.

I found a couple of threads but they weren't really what I was looking for, either too complex for me or too OTT, although one did show how to put melta damage on armour which was extremely cool, but I didn't really want to inflict that much damage on my own vehicles, my enemies sure, just not mine!:biggrin:


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

look good man! Don't know if I'm keen on the lack of colour differentiation between the cloth and flak armour. It does seem to be growing on me. The eyes are awesome man!!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

im not to fresh on ideas for mud

but i do simple battle damage iwth my knife by spinning it around creating a hole and then taking chunks out of the sides in a "chaos icon" style way. few spikey chunks and it looks like shell hits.

could do like that and then paint like black marks like "burn" makrs around it.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, I like the eyes myself, and they're really easy to do, simply flood the eye socket with scorpion green paint. The fatigues are black with a slight grey highlight and then washed in badab black and the armour is basically adeptus grey with fortress grey highlights. IRL you can easily see the difference but I'm obviously no better at taking photos than I am at weathering tanks.

Speaking of which The Painting Corps do an excellent tutorial, I've already got it saved and intend to use it on all my tanks as it seems to be something even I could manage.

Anyway thats me for the minute, again thanks for the comments and I'll see about getting some better photos later today.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Right a quick update, as I mentioned above I am painting an entire platoon for my IG this month as part of my entry into  Heresy Online's Army Painting Challenge in which we agree to paint a squad/unit/etc...or in my case 6.
This platoon will be my assault platoon armed with special weapons, the guys who go and raid the enemy objective objectives, still undecided at the minute whether I should arm them with meltaguns or grenade launchers. Anyway platoon structure is... 
Platoon command squad in Chimera with 4 special weapons (either GL or melta)
4 Squads of Infantry with special weapon (again GL or melta)
And so onto the pics...
My “June Platoon” all assembled and undercoated (I keep the arms separate and glued to a bit of sprue as I find it makes it easier to get at the body when painting). The eagle eyed amongst you will notice I've got 4 heavy weapons teams in the photo as well, they're going to be painted probably next month so that I can choose to field the platoon as a standard infantry platoon with heavy bolters.








Again I meant to take this photo when I got all the guys undercoated but I got carried away and had some basecoated before I remembered the whole pictures thing. Sorry!

My June Platoon with bodies painted, I leave off the weathering until after the models are completely assembled and mounted on their bases.








As yet the arms and bases have not been base coated and the Chimera is still sitting in bits waiting to be assembled. Not bad for a few days work if I do say so myself (and I do! lol), the only problem now is keeping up this level of work.


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey pug looks very cool, I most say the heads look awesome. If ya dont mind I might steal the idea from ya as I have been kicking around makeing a army with models wear gas masks, never found any that looked half as good as these.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Was going to a tournament last sat so had to get my entire army painted.
The plan was for a platoon to be painted but I ended up doing...

A 45 man platoon with Autocannons
2 10 men veteran squads with 3 meltas
2 Commissars
Command Squad with 3 grenade launchers
Chimera
Converting and painting a Vanquisher
Converting and painting 3 Medusas
An Armoured Sentinel (which was dropped in favour of...)
Sly Marbo
NEVER AGAIN!:alcoholic:
Managed to get it all done in time and as of last week this is where I'm at








I would like to point out that I have another 3 Chimeras and a Leman Russ to finish and parts for a third platoon, I am not however going to lift a damn paintbrush for at least another two weeks.
I'll stick up more photos of the unit tomorrow once I have some free time to myself.
As always C&C are welcome.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Would like to see a close up of the pictures really badly and what kind of IG models are these? like legion of steel or something? look sick


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i cant believe that i missed these, and those pig iron heads are awsome.

hmmm, maybe i shall get some with some imp gaurd aswell, they seem to look bloody good.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

@Chocobundle
They're actually just normal cadian guardsmen with pig-irons Kolony Militia heads. I don't have my camera with me at the moment but I've a couple of closeups of a few recent models and some of the first ones I did (the Autocannon team)...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the better lighting makes them look alot better, you can see the colour diffrence really well, and the rebel militia heads would be awsome for some traitor gaurd or some sergants too


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

O ha thats kool then  thanks


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

ItsPug said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates.
> 
> Was going to a tournament last sat so had to get my entire army painted.
> me and as of last week this is where I'm at


Was that the Field of Blood tourney? How did the army get on?

Seriously good looking IG, such a simple idea and colour scheme but it work brilliantly, +rep from me k:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah it was actually. Had a blast. Came 15th overall, which I was quite proud of. Had just a few problems with my army, main one was I forgot to deploy Marbo in 2 out of the 3 games, second problem was my lack of manouevrability. But hey 2 wins and a draw aint bad considering I'd only played 3 games with the army.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Congratulations! not bad at all considering your inexperience with the army!

still pissed i wasnt able to make the tourney myself, maybe next year lol

anyway, how much more of the army you have to do?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow nice looking army there. Those pig iron heads always look so good. Hve some rep.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Ha! the damn thing will never be done, I've got parts for a third platoon, 5 heavy weapon squads, 4 special weapon squads and I plan on putting another 3 or 4 Chimeras on as well as some proper tanks. I'll not be doing anything on it for a while yet, just messing around painting some other models at the mo, having a little break.

Yeah I was quite proud of myself, I managed to only give away 7 points in 3 games, but I lacked the ability to really crush my opponent - except in the last game Guard Vs Guard annihilation. I think I was in double figure kill points on turn 3 :laugh: finished with a margin of +10 or so and there was still plenty of models left.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmm, 10+ KP against a gaurd army.

yea that sounds about right lol

i definitly cant wait to see these guys expand even more, i mean they went from a platoon and a chimera to a full army lol.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah... that'll not be happening again. My days sort of went ...up at 6, hour's painting, showered & dressed, work 8-7, home, paint from 8-1, few hours sleep, up at 6... for 2 and a half weeks.

Plus I fancy doing a drop-marine army, especially want a deathstorm pod from FW, absolutely love the model. Wanted to do it ever since I read Taros Campaign, well that and an Elysian army.


----------

